# How to build clam shell tool storage boxes



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I am planning to build some storage boxes for my plug cutters and counter sink drill bits. All of these items were shipped in plastic blister packs and I need something more solid. These would be made out of soft pine with a lid and bottom hinged together with a piano style hinge mortised. The bottom would contain pockets to nest the tool bits. Approximate thickness of the bottom piece would be ¾ inches. The lid would be approx ¼ ~ 3/8 inches thick. Overall measurements of the boxes would be approx 4 x 6 inches. A photo of a Fuller counter sink storage box downloaded from the Net is attached to give you an idea of what I would like to build. Any suggestions for making the “pockets” in the bottom? Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

looks like a job for a plunge router, guide bushing and template.......???????


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Hi Bob
Looks pretty straight forward. Layout the bottom and mark where you want your pieces to be. Measure the length of the drill bits and hollow the center for the locks and counter sinks. Use a guide to cut the straight lines with. Apply the same thing to the wrench and plug cutters. Looks like they hollowed out the top to compensate for the depth of the plug cutters. Route out a small area for the Allen wrench. I'm not sure a piano hinge is needed for this small of a box. I would use smaller hinges and just mortise them in. If you want to label it, I would use a wood burning pen to do that. You may want to add a latch to help keep it closed when in storage and moving it around. Keep us all posted on your progress.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I think an easier and quicker way would be to make the bottom out of two pieces of wood. Cut the shape out for the pocket with a coping saw and then lay it on a solid bottom. The allen wrench really wouldn't need a slot it could just lay in the box.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> looks like a job for a plunge router, guide bushing and template.......???????


... And something like this.

Katana® Bowl and Tray Dish / Cutter Router Bits

GCG


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe that these boxes were made on a CNC Router with a ball endmill.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm with mgmine. Make it simple. You don't need a router to do it well. Lay down the tools on a piece of wood or other material, which should be thick enough to provide support for the contents. Mark outlines around the items; don't forget a divot for a fingerhold when removing the tool. Sandwich this interior between whatever you want to use as the case exterior. Sand, finish, etc.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

mgmine said:


> I think an easier and quicker way would be to make the bottom out of two pieces of wood. Cut the shape out for the pocket with a coping saw and then lay it on a solid bottom. The allen wrench really wouldn't need a slot it could just lay in the box.


Yep, that's got my vote too.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Plunge router, ski jig, round nose bit.
MLCS core box and round nose router bits

Just time and patience. 

It would be easier to do the bottom in two pieces, cutting out the intermediate layer with cutouts for the tool pieces with a scroll saw, then gluing on the bottom layer... But I think there's a measure of craftsmanship in making the bottom in one piece and cutting out the recesses for the tools.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow ~ I appreciate the excellent feedback from all of you. The suggestions break down into using a scroll saw approach vs plunge router with MLCS/Katana router bits. I am limited to what I can do with my 30 year old Craftsman (#315.17480) fixed base router. This project will be done in the spring when I have more time. Meanwhile, I am reading up on plunge routers and how to use them. Here are a few references: Eight great reasons to own a plunge router by American Woodworker ; and an article by Pat Warner ... Spiral Router Bits vs. Straight Router Bits . I am also combing the Router Forums for more information about plunge routing. I see that several of you recommend the Bosch 1619 EVS 3.25 HP plunge router. Open for suggestions. Decisions. Decisions. Thanks again for the excellent support. This truly is a great forum. Happy New Year Everyone.

Update: I just noticed that TJWoodWorker posted a new thread asking about plunge routers and some of you responded with answers that apply to me also. Thanks.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Ball endmill*



Jaccok said:


> I believe that these boxes were made on a CNC Router with a ball endmill.


Jaccok ~ Excellent observation. Most likely you are correct. Would you still recommend a ball endmill bit for a hand held plunge router to make this type of storage box? Or perhaps go with the MLCS/Katana line of plunge router bits? Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## iamnutzy1975 (Jan 3, 2013)

agreed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Easy stuff if you have item below or a pin router, all you need is a template made on the scroll saw.
see video on web page
Daisy Pin Router

===


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm thinkig, if you are cutting a template on the scroll saw.......make the template thick enough to form the filling in the sandwich style.

I see the craftsmanship content in a nicely worked piece of quality wood, but I also see it taking twice as long.

take my advice, make up your own mind!

Tks
C ya
Clemo.


----------

